# First Clutch of Ball Pythons. :)



## Sarin (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been waiting a long time for this and it finally happened. I found my first clutch of Ball Python eggs yesterday morning. She was still laying at that time so I left her alone until after work.

26 days after Pre-Lay shed.













Turned out to be 10 eggs and 1 slug. She was about 3700g Pre-Lay and went down to 2300g Post-Lay. The eggs weighed 100.6g each.


Father:







Let the countdown begin! Long 55 days to wait.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats Sarin.

The father is a stunner, what will you get by crossing this particular pair?


----------



## Renenet (Aug 7, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Congrats Sarin.
> 
> The father is a stunner



Agreed. I've never seen a ball python with those particular colours - though, mind you, I'm not exactly an expert. Good luck with the incubation.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 7, 2011)

Awsome looking snakes well done


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 7, 2011)

THey look great fathers a real stunner


----------



## Sarin (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!



Jungleman said:


> Congrats Sarin.
> 
> The father is a stunner, what will you get by crossing this particular pair?



I have a 25% chance of the following:

Normals
Normal - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

Spiders
Spider - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

Butters
Butter - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

Spider Butters
Butter Bee - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Aug 7, 2011)

gratz, and goodluck with them all! and i agree....the father looks real nice.


----------



## Retic (Aug 8, 2011)

That's a great clutch for a Royal, well done and good luck.


----------

